# First fattie



## tygon (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm doing a stuffed meatloaf fattie. What temp should i cook at? Cooking in a mes with pellets


----------



## ab canuck (Jun 30, 2017)

I cook mine on a pellet pooper at 225 for about 1 -1.5 hrs until IT of the meat is cooked, before it is finished I will turn it up 300 ish to to brown up the bacon.


----------



## tygon (Jul 1, 2017)

Well i end up cooking mine at 240 for about 4.5 hrs. I think it turned out well.


----------



## ab canuck (Jul 1, 2017)

Looks like it turned out, how did you find it? any sliced shots?


----------



## tygon (Jul 1, 2017)

Everybody loves it. 3 of us ate the whole thing. We stuffed it with sharp cheddar but I'm thinking maybe a softer cheese next time. Wasn't sure what IT to take it off at, took it off about 170-175


----------



## tygon (Jul 1, 2017)

No sliced shots sry


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 1, 2017)

You could have pulled it off at 160, but it sounds like it turned out real good at the higher temp!

Al


----------



## tygon (Jul 1, 2017)

Next time I'll try pulling it at 160


----------

